# Douglas A-1 Skyraider Attack Aircraft



## mauld (May 23, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJBeqVYwuZs_


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2014)

Very cool! I got to see one take off at the TN Museum of Aviation, that is one nice aircraft!


----------



## Donivanp (May 23, 2014)

I do like the A-1, I have to Hs and two Es.


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2014)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Erix (May 24, 2014)

This vidéo is great!!!
Thank You


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dr3UPTGnmHs_


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2014)




----------

